# Kijiji



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I am not working at the moment so i spend way to much time on theinternet. Often i end up on Kijiji to see the animals. I am sad to see how many hedgies are on there and why? Almost all owners say " i no longer have time for it" I know life happens but just makes me sad. As well all the other animals that are on there, I want nothing more then to buy them all! But my apartment wont fit everyone


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I hear you. Kijiji is how I found 2 of my 3 hedgies... I try not to look, but still end up doing so... often I redirect them here or try to help them find a suitable home.


----------

